# Homestead Caretaker Needed, NE Tennessee



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

We recently purchased 30 pretty, south sloping acres (10 cleared, 20 wooded) with 3.5 ponds and a spring. Some lot line fencing is in place. There is electric on the property and easy access through most of it.



















We will be saving for the next couple years to have a home built on the lot (in the 2016-2018 time frame). We'd be interested in having someone live on property in the meantime to keep the land in shape and watch over things since we live in Savannah, GA.

Does anyone have a tiny home, a mobile home or an RV who would be interested in a free place to live and practice homesteading for a few years? 

We would be happy to pay for materials for any permanent improvements that are made to the property as long as those are discussed before hand and done well (fences, outbuildings, etc.). We would be willing to have a well put in (the spring is not super close to the electric pole).


----------



## sethwilliams (Aug 1, 2014)

Where exactly in NE TN is the property? That's where I'm from and I have lots of friends and family in the area.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

It's in Eidson, TN. About 7 miles outside of Rogersville.  Spread the word around in your family.


----------



## EDinTN (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd check with an attorney... it could possibly be hard to get someone off your land once they set up their home there, if things didn't go well.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah, we'll do that.


----------



## Oldhat (Jun 2, 2014)

Another option is to lease it out to hunters for a few bucks and also stipulate that they have to establish so much of a percentage of the total land into food plots for wildlife.

Put in your well, your electric and let the hunters put a camper there to use.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks, Oldhat! I wouldn't have thought of that. Can I stipulate that they keep the deer OUT of where the orchard and garden will be?


----------

